# The weirdest pic contest



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

So let's see your most weird photos (has to be horse you know).

Classes:

1) Weirdest horse tail.

2) Weirdest fall off a horse.

3) Weirdest non-successful jump.

4) Weirdest scared/shocked horse face.

5) Weirdest horse game (that you play with a horse or a game the horses play alone or with each other).

6) Weirdest position of horse's legs.

7) The best looks like dead horse pic.

8) Weirdest pic of a horse that doesn't want to cooperate with human.

9) Weirdest please feed me.

10) Horse flirting.

Please tell the class, horse's name, age, breed and gender.
Can also be donkey, mule, etc...

The winner of each class gets a Carrot cake from a Carrot kitchen 

The contest will be closed on 4/29/2011.
One person can post 2 pics in each class.

I'll go find some carrots now :wink:


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

This is for class 7. The horse is Bishop, a 24 year old Tb gelding: (my mare was just randomly standing there)








Class 8. The horse is Damper, a +- 16 year old Noorgedacht mare. She didnt want to be involved in the picture :lol:








And not sure if I can enter this for class 3, as we did actually clear the jump... But we both looks so odd! Lol: Horse is Love Story, my 16 year old TB mare


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

1) Weirdest horse tail.
Caleb (Percheron/Arabian 10 at the time, gelding) with a war knot:








nother pic of the knot:







5) Weirdest horse game (that you play with a horse or a game the horses play alone or with each other).
Canadian yearlings (fillies and colts) playing king-of-the-poopile:







Caleb the 10 year old Percheron/Arabian gelding playing "rip the halters off the wall (then proceed to sniff them step all over them and kick them)!"








6) Weirdest position of horse's legs.
Caleb the 10 year old Percheron/Arabian gelding being a freak horse...again







7) The best looks like dead horse pic.
Six Canadian yearlings (fillies and colts)down! three more on the way out! its an epidemic! (playing king-of-the-poopile must have worn them down, this was the same day)







And a closeup of the ones further back:







8) Weirdest pic of a horse that doesn't want to cooperate with human.
Me and Caleb (Percheron/Arabian 9 at the time, gelding) playing "halter tag" lol, it really wasnt what I had intended to do that day







9) Weirdest please feed me.
"I am Caleb the 10 year old Percheron/Arabian gelding, and so I can get food I will impress you my imitation of... _Baroque!_"








10) Horse flirting.
Samurai the 4-at-the-time Canadian horse gelding gets a kiss from Caleb the 9 at-the-time Percheron/Arabian gelding:









​


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

tis could either go in the not willing to cooperate or please feed me!

moo is getting annoyed with my bro cause hes refusing to feed her walnuts!! She's about to have a spaz attack!!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I loved the ones of the fillies and colts all playing dead. That was cute.
I can't enter this one as I don't have any pics that could be used. I will enjoy looking at the photos.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

3) Weirdest non-successful jump.
Carmen, 6, QH x








4) Weirdest scared/shocked horse face.
Kitty, 3, pony







5) Weirdest horse game (that you play with a horse or a game the horses play alone or with each other).
Sparta, 1, QH x Appy
Chew the tree game









6) Weirdest position of horse's legs.








7) The best looks like dead horse pic.
Drugged up lol








8) Weirdest pic of a horse that doesn't want to cooperate with human.








9) Weirdest please feed me.








10) Horse flirting.


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

*WEIRDEST NON-SUCCESFUL JUMP:*
Thunder, 5yrs, Qh/belgium, gelding.








*THE BEST LOOKS LIKE DEAD PICTURE:*
Camanche, 5yrs,mustang,gelding.








*FEED ME:*
Dolly, Thunder, Blaze: 11,5,12: haflinger,Qh/belgium,appy: mare,gelding, gelding








*HORSES FLIRTING:*
Gabriella, Thunder: 2 & 5: draft cross, qh/belgium.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

Funny pictures 
3 days left, then I'll judge


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

Contest is closed!
I will tell the results soon


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

Cant wait ti see the results


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

ohhh yay!!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

The best looks like dead horse pic

Shamus having a nap haha if i hadn't seen him laying with his head up i might have been worried.


----------

